# Working out while travelling every month with no gym access



## acheb (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I will be starting work in around 1 month. My job involves work between two countries all year round so I would be on average 2 weeks in my home country and 2 weeks out of my country. At times, I might have to stay to up to 3 weeks out of town. During my time there I won't probably have access to any gym and very little time to work out.

So my question is if it is possible for someone to keep on track and gain muscle mass if he goes to gym for 2 weeks straight and take 2 weeks off EVERY single month. And if that is not possible at all, what do you guys think I could do because I am seeing a lot of progress and i still have a long way to go.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 3, 2015)

Do pushups and train "Rocky" style while you are away from home.  You can improvise a decent workout. There are a lot of body weight exercises that can be done.


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 3, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Do pushups and train "Rocky" style while you are away from home.  You can improvise a decent workout. There are a lot of body weight exercises that can be done.



This.  There are a lot of crossfit travel workouts which you can do anywhere.  I also use a TRX bands when I travel, https://www.trxtraining.com/?c3apik...20e2efd790eb&gclid=CO_IuJWGv8YCFdUTHwod5i4Ljg.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 3, 2015)

Many hotels have some kind of weights that can get you by. 

However if you have a low tolerance for gym dummies, hotel fitness areas are not advised. Lots of MILFS in there though.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 3, 2015)

Unless you'll be in real deep, deep shitholes, I doubt you won't find a gym.
I'm travelling a lot as well and I always find a gym, at first it pissed me off but I now enjoy it, it's a nice change, forces you to modify your routine, and some places are really ghetto which is quite fun when you don't train there year round.


----------



## mickems (Jul 5, 2015)

I remember last year I went on a camping vacation with the family (only out of state). I loaded the back of the mini van with assorted plates, dumbbells, ez curl bar, and homemade dips bars. everyone thought I was crazy working out in the woods 6am every morning. lol.


----------

